# Dalmore 12 year vs cigar malt



## fizguy (Jul 26, 2006)

I have enjoyed the Dalmore cigar malt recently, usually with a cigar (duh!). Someone mentioned that they prefer the 12 year version so this weekend I bought a bottle ($40 for 750 ml but if I drove 1/2 an hour I could get it for $30). 

The thing is, I can't tell the difference between the two versions. Even the bottles are the same, just different labels. Is there any difference or is this a marketing trick?

Oh, btw, I am sliding down the single malt slope too. 

\
*\
**\
***\
****\
*****\
******\
*******\

pretty steep, huh?


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

The cigar malt seems to be a bit darker, if I'm not mistaken, though I've never personally tried it. Dalmore is a great scotch with a great price tag.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Its been a while since I sampled the Cigar Malt, but if Im remembering correctly it is a bit sweeter/more sherried than the regular 12 year old.


----------



## yakc130 (Oct 29, 2006)

adsantos13 said:


> Its been a while since I sampled the Cigar Malt, but if Im remembering correctly it is a bit sweeter/more sherried than the regular 12 year old.


Yes, that's pretty close. I used to be able to get this in Ohio, but now it's off the states list. Hafta get it online.


----------

